# Insect swarms in Rio Hondo



## SFTifoso (Aug 17, 2011)

Evening rides are now out of the question. It's almost impossible to ride through the thick clouds of insects (exactly what are they BTW?). My question is when do these swarms stop? I'm guessing it's breeding season.

This a pic I took after a ride a few weeks ago, my arms were much worse tonight. 1/4 of these were still alive and crawling.


----------

